
Oil Was Central in Decision to Shrink Bears Ears Monument - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/02/climate/bears-ears-national-monument.html
======
masonic
Bears Ears National Monument size now: 228,784 acres

Bears Ears National Monument size 14 months ago: 0.

